# Baptism and Church membership



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 26, 2008)

The PCA has a policy that a local church cannot baptize a new believer unless they join the local congregation. I am curious why this is a policy, and what the basis is from Scripture. 

Obviously baptism is a sign of belonging to the visible church, so it makes sense that church membership be a requirement, but why does it have to be a part of that particular congregation? I don't disagree with the policy, I'm just wondering why it's in place. Is this just a PCA thing, or do other denominations have a similar policy?


----------



## TimV (Jul 26, 2008)

> The PCA has a policy that a local church cannot baptize a new believer unless they join the local congregation. I am curious why this is a policy, and what the basis is from Scripture.



Without joining a church there's no practical way to hold a person accountable for their behavior.


----------

